# M5



## tom (Jun 2, 2003)

I have just got a new M5 from Roy in the post to-day.

First impresion is that this is quality kit at a steal of a price all the more so as I got it on Watchbay. But even at full retail this is still fantastic value for money.Size wise it is not a large watch compared with say a seiko diver,however this makes it comfortable to wear and suitable for dress as well as tool use very similer to a sub.


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

I too love the size of these. Right between a full and mid sized Seamaster.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I have one and they are very comfortable to wear and extremely tough and reliable!


----------

